# Danica Patrick: Juvenile Whiny Bitch



## Oddball (May 22, 2010)

Rank immaturity.

This is why I have wished someone would pull the Loren Wallace and put Dancia Patrick in the wall, once and for all...Not harm her, mind you, just get her the hell out of the big leagues, where she has proven time and again that she doesn't belong.



> As she exited her car after her first Indianapolis 500 pole day qualifying attempt on Saturday, Danica Patrick was frustrated.
> 
> Very frustrated.
> 
> ...



Danica Patrick didn't make any new fans on Pole Day - From the Marbles - NASCAR - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## Modbert (May 22, 2010)

Throwing her crew under the bus like that is entirely unprofessional. She needs to learn to take responsibility and just say "Didn't do so hot this week, always next week."


----------



## xsited1 (May 22, 2010)




----------



## xotoxi (May 22, 2010)

Dude said:


> *Danica Patric: Juvenile Whiny Bitch*


 
But I bet that she is the only driver in the whole race that you'd fuck.


----------



## Oddball (May 23, 2010)

Sarah Fisher may well make the field...She's a much more gracious and professional racer.

And I wouldn't toss her out, either.


----------



## Middleman (May 23, 2010)

Dude said:


> Rank immaturity.
> 
> This is why I have wished someone would pull the Loren Wallace and put Dancia Patrick in the wall, once and for all...Not harm her, mind you, just get her the hell out of the big leagues, where she has proven time and again that she doesn't belong.
> 
> ...



It sounds like a PMS hissy fit to me.


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 23, 2010)

Dude said:


> Rank immaturity.
> 
> This is why I have wished someone would pull the Loren Wallace and put Dancia Patrick in the wall, once and for all...Not harm her, mind you, just get her the hell out of the big leagues, where she has proven time and again that she doesn't belong.
> 
> ...



What bothers you the most, Dude, a Black Man as President of the U.S. or a women driving in the Indy 500?  It must suck being you, knowing you couldn't compete in a soap box derby or be elected to anything.


----------



## Oddball (May 23, 2010)

You're almost as much of a blithering idiot as rdunce....Practice will make perfect.

Women in motor soprts don't bother me at all...Poor sports bother me, no matter their gender.

But thanks for following true brain dead liberoidal form and making it about me, rather than a spoiled rotten little brat, who threw her entire team overboard so she could throw one of her patented little hissy fits.


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 23, 2010)

Dude said:


> You're almost as much of a blithering idiot as rdunce....Practice will make perfect.
> 
> Women in motor soprts don't bother me at all...Poor sports bother me, no matter their gender.
> 
> But thanks for following true brain dead liberoidal form and making it about me, rather than a spoiled rotten little brat, who threw her entire team overboard so she could throw one of her patented little hissy fits.



But, but, isn't it always about you?  Why whine about an incident, and why use the word, "bitch"?  Make you feel superior?  You're not.


----------



## Oddball (May 23, 2010)

"I got nothing" is much more succinct....It has the added benefit of being true.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 23, 2010)

Dude said:


> Rank immaturity.
> 
> This is why I have wished someone would pull the Loren Wallace and put Dancia Patrick in the wall, once and for all...Not harm her, mind you, just get her the hell out of the big leagues, where she has proven time and again that she doesn't belong.
> 
> ...



Sexist pig.


----------



## Oddball (May 23, 2010)

Yeah...That's me.


----------



## hortysir (May 23, 2010)

She's nowhere near the driver they hype makes her out to be.

She does better on the GoDaddy commercials


----------



## Oddball (May 23, 2010)

Let 'em put Sarah Fisher or Katherine Legge in a team Andretti car and stick Patrick in a second tier team ride, and let's see how things shake out.


----------



## Mr. H. (May 26, 2011)

Missy D. may be forsaking the Indy circuit for the green green pastures of NASCAR:

Danica reaches fork in road of her career - NASCAR - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## Ravi (May 26, 2011)

Wry Catcher said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > You're almost as much of a blithering idiot as rdunce....Practice will make perfect.
> ...


He's the Ed Schultz of message boarding.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (May 26, 2011)

Open wheel ain't the "big leagues" s0n. BUT, now Patrick has a full time NASCAR ride, we'll see how she does in the big leagues.


----------



## Oddball (May 26, 2011)

We've already seen....She gets her fire retardant thong all in a knot if anyone dares to swap paint with her.

Maybe she'd be better off taking over for Oprah.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (May 26, 2011)

Oddball said:


> We've already seen....She gets her fire retardant thong all in a knot if anyone dares to swap paint with her.
> 
> Maybe she'd be better off taking over for Oprah.


Caint swap paint in a indy car, they fly apart at the slightest touch! Hell if the driver sneezes too hard, they fly apart!


----------



## Oddball (May 26, 2011)

They bump tire sidewalls all the time.

And they don't need to stick a restrictor plate on them to make 'em go slower, like they do on the Winnebago racing circuit.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (May 26, 2011)

Oddball said:


> They bump tire sidewalls all the time.
> 
> And they don't need to stick a restrictor plate on them to make 'em go slower, like they do on the Winnebago racing circuit.


But they gotta have wheels 3 times wider, to stick to the track. Euro-trash Go-cart racing. 

Restrictor plate is used on two tracks. But it hasn't stopped speeds from steadily increasing over the years... Track record speeds recorded this year at Talledega. NASCAR hasn't hit the Indy track yet this season. By the way, no restrictor plate used there. Just Daytona and Talledega.


----------



## random3434 (May 26, 2011)

I have a friend who writes for Indy Car. He says she is the BIGGEST "B" he's ever seen. He has first hand knowledge from many years of being around her. 

Just because she's 'hot' the fans like her, but she's a spoiled princess. 


Maybe because she's trying to 'make it' in a man's world, or because she thinks she's 'entitled' somehow to get special treatment. Funny how nothing is ever her fault though, eh?


----------



## FuelRod (May 26, 2011)

Being the only woman in the room doesn't make you hot


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 26, 2011)

hortysir said:


> She's nowhere near the driver they hype makes her out to be.
> 
> She does better on the GoDaddy commercials


Finishing fourth at Indy ain't chopped liver......It does take talent.......And many of the greats placed no better during their entire careers.


----------



## Mr. H. (May 26, 2011)

FuelRod said:


> Being the only woman in the room doesn't make you hot



Depends on what room you're in...


----------



## Oddball (May 27, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > She's nowhere near the driver they hype makes her out to be.
> ...


It also takes a great team, which she threw overboard last year during qualifying.

OTOH, Sarah Fisher -now retired from behind the wheel- absolutely oozes class and graciousness, even though she doesn't have the Andretti name behind her.


----------



## Steve Hanson (May 27, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> I have a friend who writes for Indy Car. He says she is the BIGGEST "B" he's ever seen. He has first hand knowledge from many years of being around her.
> 
> Just because she's 'hot' the fans like her, but she's a spoiled princess.
> 
> ...



I would tend to agree. And you can see the transition that has occured with her as she has become more famous for her looks than her driving. She had some humility when she first came on the scene.  But then she began to be known more for her looks than her her racing. She wasn't even winning.


----------



## Paulie (May 27, 2011)

new england clam chowder.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 27, 2011)

Oddball said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...


Oh, I agree.....She should have saved it for the garage, instead of just going off in public like the NASCAR drivers do to their teams all the time.

Sarah Fisher does have class, as did the first lady driver at indy whose name is escaping me at this time.


----------



## JimH52 (May 30, 2011)

It doesn't take long to figure out what she is.  That is one reason I will never use GoDaddy.com
SHE SPONSORS IT!


----------



## saveliberty (May 30, 2011)

The left turns get old in a hurry.  I can look at Danica and not throw up.  I think your looking for Janet Guthrie?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Jun 3, 2011)

saveliberty said:


> The left turns get old in a hurry.  I can look at Danica and not throw up.  I think your looking for Janet Guthrie?


Thank you!....Yes, Janet Guthrie was who I was thinking of.

Face it, Patrick has talent.......4th, and 10th ain't easy......The woman can drive........Hell, most 
of the men up here who are bashing her couldn't handle the G-forces an INDY car throws for 5 miles, let alone *500!*


----------



## Weatherman (Jun 11, 2011)

For those of you who know who she is, the following is just a partial list of what Shirley Muldowney was able to accomplish during her career as a driver in drag racing. As opposed to Danica Patrick, Ms. Muldowney actually did something other than act as window dressing. The following were taken from Shirley Muldowney's official web site: www dot muldowney dot com
1971: Won the International Hot Rod Association (NHRA) Southern Nationals in Rockingham North Carolina-Nitro Funny Car Class,1977: Won the Winston world points championship, becoming the first woman in history to claim drag racing's most prestigious title,1980: Won the Winston world points championship, becoming the first person in history to claim drag racing's most prestigious title twice, 1981: AHRA world points championship, becoming the first and only woman to do so, 1982: Won the Winston world points championship, becoming the first person in history to claim drag racing's most prestigious title three times, 1989: Won the NHRA Fall Nationals in Phoenix, Arizona, 1993: Set track record at Fuji International Speedway, Fuji,Japan (5.30 elapsed time at 285 MPH), 1997: Set new IHRA speed record at 303.71 MPH, 2000: Qualified number 3 with elapsed time of 4.78. Set new MPH track record and new IHRA national record for speed at 310 MPH, 2003: Ran 6 races, including a Career Best 4.579 ET 327 MPH at Chicago's Fall Event where she advanced to the Semi-Finals.
9 Time Hall of Fame Award Inductee, including induction into the Don Garlits International Drag Racing Hall of Fame.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 11, 2011)

Weatherman said:


> For those of you who know who she is, the following is just a partial list of what Shirley Muldowney was able to accomplish during her career as a driver in drag racing. As opposed to Danica Patrick, Ms. Muldowney actually did something other than act as window dressing. The following were taken from Shirley Muldowney's official web site: www dot muldowney dot com
> 1971: Won the International Hot Rod Association (NHRA) Southern Nationals in Rockingham North Carolina-Nitro Funny Car Class,1977: Won the Winston world points championship, becoming the first woman in history to claim drag racing's most prestigious title,1980: Won the Winston world points championship, becoming the first person in history to claim drag racing's most prestigious title twice, 1981: AHRA world points championship, becoming the first and only woman to do so, 1982: Won the Winston world points championship, becoming the first person in history to claim drag racing's most prestigious title three times, 1989: Won the NHRA Fall Nationals in Phoenix, Arizona, 1993: Set track record at Fuji International Speedway, Fuji,Japan (5.30 elapsed time at 285 MPH), 1997: Set new IHRA speed record at 303.71 MPH, 2000: Qualified number 3 with elapsed time of 4.78. Set new MPH track record and new IHRA national record for speed at 310 MPH, 2003: Ran 6 races, including a Career Best 4.579 ET 327 MPH at Chicago's Fall Event where she advanced to the Semi-Finals.
> 9 Time Hall of Fame Award Inductee, including induction into the Don Garlits International Drag Racing Hall of Fame.



No arguement here.  I can't even watch a race in which she is competing.  She thinks her sh*t don't stink.  She slammed her pit crew in public and basically blames everyone for her losses, except herself.


----------



## Paulie (Jun 11, 2011)

I totally agree here.  I barely even want to have sex with her anymore.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 11, 2011)

Jr. ran outta gas too!!!


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm going to need more pics to hold my interest in this thread.


----------



## Franz Marc (Jun 12, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > She's nowhere near the driver they hype makes her out to be.
> ...



do "many of the greats" win one 300mile race in over 6 years of competition? 

one race in over 6 years , if s/he had a ball sack s/he wouldn't get even *1/30th *of the media coverage, that's what's so ridiculous about the whole thing and IMO is the main thing that turns so many off. People are just sick of being force-fed her as some PR/Marketing tool.


----------

